# Dog Show Listings FREE



## waggy Tailz (Sep 14, 2011)

If anyone would like to advertise their dog show/ dog event on my website for FREE, just message the the details and I will add them for you!


----------



## waggy Tailz (Sep 14, 2011)

Still have loads of room to advertise your dog events for free on my website! Message me with the details and I will add!


----------



## Harribo (Mar 15, 2012)

Thank you for helping us to promote our show being held on 5th May


----------



## SuzieF (Apr 27, 2012)

Hi, please would you add the Penniwells Companion Dog Show to your website.
Thank you.

*PENNIWELLS COMPANION DOG SHOW CRAFT FAIR & FUN DAY*
Sunday 10th June 2012. Gates open 11.a.m. judging from 12.30
At Penniwells Riding Centre for the Disabled, Edgwarebury Lane, Elstree, Herts WD6 3RG
Rosettes to 6th place. Prizes. £1.50 per class to enter. Free parking (do not park in Edgwarebury Lane)
E mail for schedule to [email protected]
Also working dog display, dog obstacle/agility course, craft fair, children's fun day, raffle, tombola, other stalls, food & drink, licenced bar.

Thank you
Suzie


----------



## waggy Tailz (Sep 14, 2011)

Hi all done  On Website as below:
Events

Also added to facebook & twitter  have a great day!


----------



## RGT Hillview (Jul 5, 2011)

Hi,

Please would you be able to add our event as well,

The South West Greyhound Gathering 2012

Family Fun Dog Show, Sponsored Greyhound Walk, BBQ, Cream Teas, a Selection of Trade Stands.

Free Parking and Admission £1 entry at the ring for dog show classes.

Organised and run by The Retired Greyhound Trust Honiton Branch to raise funds and awareness and ownership of retired greyhounds in the South West of England.

This event is open to all greyhound, whippet and lurcher owners and anyone interested in rehoming. More information can be found at SouthWest Greyhound Gathering 2012 | Wix.com

Many Thanks

Joe Gladwin
RGT Hillview (HONITON)


----------



## JadeyB (Apr 17, 2010)

Please could you add our show to your website.

Companion Dog Show with KC Good Citizen Bronze Testing Session
Sunday 24th June, Brereton Heath Lane, Brereton Heath, Cheshire CW12 4SZ 
£100 Prize Money and beautiful Rosettes
4 Pedigree, 4 CrossBreed & 7 Novelty Classes including Best Rescue
KC Good Citizen Bronze Testing Session, Temptation Alley, Fun Scurry, BBQ, Cake Stall, Refreshments, Craft Stall, Dog Treats and Toys, Tombola, etc.
Organised by North West Golden Retriever Club in aid of The Rescue Trust of North West Golden Retriever Club
Enquiries: Pat Blackburn: 01248 370477

Many thanks
Jenny


----------



## waggy Tailz (Sep 14, 2011)

JadeyB said:


> Please could you add our show to your website.
> 
> Companion Dog Show with KC Good Citizen Bronze Testing Session
> Sunday 24th June, Brereton Heath Lane, Brereton Heath, Cheshire CW12 4SZ
> ...


Sorry my internet has been down! Grrrrrr!, I will add these two ASAP!  Sorry for the delay x


----------



## jostar37 (Jun 3, 2011)

Hi, yes please can you advertise my charity dog show Paws in the Park happening in Lancashire? - what kind of info do you need?

Jo


----------



## WeLoveCatsandDogs (Jun 9, 2012)

Hi there! I'm co-ordinating my first fun dog show (for charity!) in Hazel Grove...would you add it on for me? Thank you! Andrea

Fun Dog Show and Family Day
Sat 4th August - 11am to 4pm
Torkington Park, Hazel Grove, Stockport/
Childrens rides and games, Fire Engine, Animals from Lower Moss Wood.
Various stalls including Plants, Bric a Brac, Books, Crafts, Pet Goods, Face Painting, Toys and more.....
Dog Show Classes: (1.50 per class)
1. Best Puppy
2. Best Veteran
3. Best Long-Coated
4.Best Short-Coated
5. Handsomest Dog
6. Prettiest Bitch
7. Best Trick
8. Dog/Bitch most like to take home
9. Waggiest Tail
10. Best Rescue Bitch
All Group Winners Automatically Entered For..... Best In Show


----------



## PheonixAnimalCare(PAC) (May 11, 2011)

Poorly Paws family funday & Pheonix animal Care Dog Show - Charity Event on Sat 23rd June 2012 at Debden Sports Club, Chigwell Lane, Loughton, IG10 3TP. Registration from 11:00am, show starts 12:00pm.

*

The classes are as follows:
> 16 novelty:
> Best puppy 
> Best veteran
> Best rescue
> Best cross breed 
> Best brace (any)
> Best 6 legs
> Junior handler
> Prettiest bitch
> Handsomest dog
> Waggiest tail
> Scruffiest
> Friendliest
> Dog looking most like owner
> Best trick
> Judge would most like to take home
> Best in show
> 
> Pedigree classes:
> Working
> Pastoral
> Gundog
> Toy
> Utility
> Terrier
> Hound
> Best in show

*

There will also be stalls, craft and charity, face painting, bouncy castle, live bands, raffles, competitions, bar and BBQ.

Contact PAC on 07527 196209 or [email protected]


----------



## PennyH (Dec 30, 2008)

Fun dog show on Saturday 23rd June at Brompton Westbrook Primary School, Kings Bastion, Brompton, Gillingham, Kent ME7 5DQ
12 fun classes including best fancy dress, cutest puppy, best veteran (7 years and over),prettiest bitch, most handsome dog, best junior handler (11 years and under) etc.
Rosettes to 4th place and best in show and reserve best in show.
Trade stands still available.
Contact Mrs Harrison on 01634 844152 during school hours or via email on [email protected] for further details.


----------

